# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مواطن يحاول الانتحار من اعلى مئذنة مسجد عجلون الكبير

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>اقدم مواطن في مدينة عجلون ويبلغ من العمر 25 عاما على محاولة انتحار من اعلى مئذنة مسجد عجلون الكبير عند الساعة الثامنة من مساء امس حيث تمكن الصعود للمئذنة من خلال الدرج الداخلي الموجود فيها

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

